# Message from Feisty....and me



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

Hi folks,I had an e-mail from Feisty last night and she wanted to be sure that everyone knew she was not just ignoring them. She wrote:


> quote:Larry almost passed out at work yesterday afternoon and one of his employees drove him home. He looked pale and said he wanted to lie down. I wanted him to let me take him to the hospital right away, but he said no. He also said he had some "pressure" in the center of his chest, and admitted that he had been having this for at least several days. (tonight, I learned, through Larry's conversation with our oldest son, that he had been having chest pressure for at least a couple of weeks, especially when getting out of a chair, etc.). Well, finally, 3 hours later he agreed to let me drive him to the hospital in Green Bay to get checked out. So, they gave him a battery of tests and finally the E.R. Doctor said that the preliminaries came back okay, but they wanted to keep him in ICU overnight for observation. Well, you can just guess how that went over!!! But, he finally agreed with the stipulation that the Stress Test with Radioactive dye be done at 7 a.m.!!! (Larry had a very important meeting today to sign an agreement with 4 other companies to merge their propane with Wisconsin Public Service Corporation and a new company was formed naming it Badger Energy. It will be announced tomorrow (Wednesday). It appears it is the first such in the U.S.A.!!! And Larry was the only one authorized by the Board of Directors of Bay Lakes Cooperative to sign.) So.........can't you just follow me and see all the stress Larry is under every day------and this is only 1 iron in the fire!! Anyway, he was release today and given permission to attend the meetings long enough to sign and then I brought him home and he rested for the rest of the day. Tomorrow he has to go back in for another special x-ray of some kind. If this is not his heart (Larry had a mild heart attack 6 years ago and had to have 2 by-passes), then I think it was a major anxiety attack. Larry says this job is going to kill him (he's so close to retirement---3 years away). It's a combination of things and the job is definitely part of it, but not all of it. He does not exercise, he eats high fat and high sugar content foods all the time, & he is 50 lbs. overweight. Then add the prior heart attack and by-pass surgery and what have you got?!?! So, I am worn out today---BIG TIME. I hope I can get a good nights rest tonight. I need it. Tomorrow we have someone coming to look at the house, so I'll have to be up early to be sure everything is in order. I'm not sure when I will be able to touch bases with everyone and get on the board, etc. If anyone wonders, just fill them in for me, will you?!


I have not heard from her today. I surely do hope that it was only an anxiety attack. Poor guy! He sounds like a real candidate for one.My second cataract surgery went off yesterday without a hitch. Trouble sleeping last night though (constant sinus drainage!)I went back this morning and he took the patch off. Said it looks good and wants to see me Sept. 20th and prescribe my new glasses. Vision seems good, everything is just a little foggy (like it was the first time.) Right now, I just need to catch up on my sleep.I read the new posts this afternoon and isn't it great that we're getting more people on the board? Hello to all the newcomers and welcome.Take care....calida


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

Thanks for letting me know about Karen, I'll try to send off an email to her today, and I'm glad your surgery went well.Lori Ann


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lynda:Yes, thank you so much for updating us on Karen & hubby. I had a feeling something was up when I hadn't heard from her in a couple of days. I hope Larry slows down a bit. Karen, hang in there.Lynda, glad to hear that the surgery went well. Damn those sinuses, eh. Mine are like that too (running like a tap). Must be the season. Have a good sleep...zzzzzzzz


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

Hi Lynda, I'm finally here!! Thanks for the update on Karen. Thanks also for all the e-mails. It has been awhile since I've sat here!! I had to keep track of the dates of mailings to see what the latest on this board was. I'm glad they didn't change the format, I like this one. DeeDee


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Appreciate you filling us in Calida. Glad your cataract surgery went well.Glad you made it here DD. Feisty, I will be praying for you and your family to come out of this stressful time in your lives now. God bless,M.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

Same here Feisty....Hope things are going better for you. Thinking of you... Lynne


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!! It was so thoughtful of all of you to think of me and thanks for the encouragement. It has not been an easy week. "Worry Wart" I am, I guess. Hubby is doing okay. We have not heard from his Doctor after the Radioactive X-ray on Wednesday, so his heart must have checked out okay. And his color is back. Today he went down to the office for a while, and when he came home he said his chest was feeling tight again. It's definitely the stress from his job, and he knows some changes have to be made. He has another Doctor appointment tomorrow morning. I will know more after his appointment and I will post and let everyone know how things go. Until then........ Karen


----------

